# Sir Vape: The Vapor Wood (Aka: The Woody)



## Sir Vape

Okay so we have been eyeing these out for awhile and scanned reviews on these and have been pretty blown away. We got a sample in and were not happy with the button finish and the huge Beauticig logo at the bottom of the unit. Soooo we asked them to tweak it a bit, replace the plastic button with a metal button and remove the logo on the bottom plate. What we got was this and we feel it's a little looker.





Product Features:

100% hand-made
Genuine Rosewood body
510 threading
Mechanical design
No PCB board, and no short circuits
Designed for use with 18650 rechargeable protective batteries
Vent holes
Copper springs
Adjustable Pin
Size is 4,5cm x 8cm

Recommended is 1,2ohm. Every review I have seen on this little sucker has been positive. I would imagine you need to be sensible and give breaks between firing.

We have a good couple of these in stock and they are ready to order.

*R500 *gets you this little mod to add to your collection.

We also have sent one through to our laser engravers to test how the wood engraves. If all goes well, we will offer the option of having your initials engraved onto The Woody at around R80 or so.

Mail us at hugo@sirvape.co.za

Check out Jeremy's from Vapor Solutions review on the Vapor Wood.


VaporSolutions


----------



## Riaz

I like it 

What size attys can be fitted?

Any pics of the inside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

I would say attys no bigger than 25mm for it to fit without overlapping over the edge. Tried to get a pic of the inside but the light is not good. Found a pic online and will take a pic in the morning if you like.


----------



## Andre

What does this mean: 

_Designed for use with 18650 rechargeable *protective* batteries_
Should one use "protected" batteries in this mechanical mod?

If "they" (the manufacturer?) recommend 1.2 ohms I presume there are good reasons for that. Is is not unwise, including from a liability point of view, to go counter to this recommendation?


----------



## Sir Vape

I totally agree with you on this @Andre and have stated that the manufacturers recommend 1,2. Its also stated on the box / instructions as well. All the reviews online the guys have been building below that & thought worth mentioning without thinking of the seriousness of that statement. I apologise to anyone that I may have mislead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im so in love with this box!!!! I would have bought two but.... I love my 0.3 ohm sub ohming . What is the reason not to go below 1.2? Your built is in your atty and this is a mech. So i would love the reason for that statement.


----------



## Riaz

VapeSnow said:


> Im so in love with this box!!!! I would have bought two but.... I love my 0.3 ohm sub ohming . What is the reason not to go below 1.2? Your built is in your atty and this is a mech. So i would love the reason for that statement.


I would also like to know this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

Probably due to amp limitations on the switch.

Most switches that I've encountered have a 3A limit, so as soon as you start to get into the low and sub ohms the switch can't handle the draw.

But that's just my 2c based on personal experience... 

Would also be interested to know what the reason is if or that, as it's a very pretty mod!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## johan

You are 100% correct @Chef Guest.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi guys

I'm only telling you what comes recommended from the suppliers. I totally get what your saying and it's a mech so I don't see why they are saying that. I don't want to go telling you it's ok. Not one site that resells the vapor wood mentions the ohm limit, all reviews the guys are going below that but I'm just going by what it says on the box from the supplier. Will pop them an email tom as they are back from holiday and give you feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Probably due to amp limitations on the switch.
> 
> Most switches that I've encountered have a 3A limit, so as soon as you start to get into the low and sub ohms the switch can't handle the draw.
> 
> But that's just my 2c based on personal experience...
> 
> Would also be interested to know what the reason is if or that, as it's a very pretty mod!


Yeah, that is what I thought too. Same as with the current Woodvils. The new ones will be not have that and will be pure mechanical.


----------



## Chef Guest

johan said:


> You are 100% correct @Chef Guest.
> 
> via Tapatalk


You've taught me well Ohm @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

looks like a cool little mod 

Gotta say though, i had a good laugh at the guy popping his head out the door in the back and pulling faces hahaha, that was classic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Metal Liz Ha ha I know. The guy doing the review was trying to be so serious. Must have wanted to kill the okes when he watched it back lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Chef Guest said:


> Probably due to amp limitations on the switch.
> 
> Most switches that I've encountered have a 3A limit, so as soon as you start to get into the low and sub ohms the switch can't handle the draw.
> 
> But that's just my 2c based on personal experience...
> 
> Would also be interested to know what the reason is if or that, as it's a very pretty mod!



100% Correct Chef Guest and thank you for your input. After chatting to manufacturers they have confirmed that as well.

It's a pity but performs well on a 1,2 or higher build. Currently running an aero mega 1,5 on mine and really stoked. It's a chilled vape and looks damn fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Just to show you the engraving option available for the Woody. R80 we can slap your name on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Sir Vape said:


> 100% Correct Chef Guest and thank you for your input. After chatting to manufacturers they have confirmed that as well.
> 
> It's a pity but performs well on a 1,2 or higher build. Currently running an aero mega 1,5 on mine and really stoked. It's a chilled vape and looks damn fine



@Sir Vape I have a 1.3 ohm dirty coil. 3mm ID in mine and it handles really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

